# أمل إليَّ أُذنك، سريعاً انقذني



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2016)

*+ عليك يا رب توكلت 
+ لا تدعني أخزى مدى الدهر
**+ بعدلك نجني*
*+ أمل إليَّ أُذنك*
*+ سريعاً انقذني*
*+ كن لي صخرة تحميني*​*+ أنت صخرتي ومعقلي *
*+ من أجل اسمك تهديني وتقودني*​*+ بين يديك استودع نفسي*
*+ فأنت تعرف جلوسي وقيامي*
*+ فهمت فكري من بعيد*
*+ سُبلي وسجيتي وكل طٌرقي تعرفها*
*+ كل شيء عريان ومكشوف أمامك*​*+ لأنه ليس كلمة في لساني إلا وأنت يا رب عرفتها كلها*
*+ من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني وجعلت عليَّ يدك*
*+ عجيبة هذه المعرفة فوقي ارتفعت لا أستطيعها*​*+ أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب*​*+ ان صعدت إلى السماوات فانت هناك *
*+ وأن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت*
*+ ان أخذت جناحي الصبح وسكنت في أقاصي البحر*
*+ فهناك أيضاً تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك*​*+ فقلت إنما الظُلمة تغشاني، 
+ فالليل يُضيء حولي
+ الظلمة أيضاً لا تظلم لديك
+ والليل مثل النهار يضيء 
+ كالظلمة هكذا النور
**+ لأنك أنت اقتنيت كليتي*
*+ نسجتني في بطن أُمي*​*+ أحمدك من أجل إني قد امتزت عجباً *
*+ عجيبة هي أعمالك ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقيناً*
*+ لم تختفِ عنك عظامي حينما صُنعت في الخفاء *
*+ ورُقمت في أعماق الأرض*
*+ رأت عيناك أعضائي*
*+ ما أكرم أفكارك يا الله عندي*
*+ أن احصيتها فهي أكثر من الرمل *​*+ أيها الرب إله الجميع *​*+ أمل أُذنك يا الهي واسمع *
*+ افتح عينيك وانظر *​*+ خربنا والمدينة التي دُعيَّ اسمك عليها *
*+ لأنه لا لأجل برنا نطرح تضرعاتنا أمام وجهك *​*+ بل لأجل مراحمك العظيمة*
*+ ارحمنا وانظر إلينا وأرنا نور مراحمك*
*+ فكثيرة هي مراحمك يا رب *
*+ حسب أحكامك أحيني*​*+ اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي *
*+ امتحني واعرف أفكاري*
*+ وانظر أن كان فيَّ طريقٌ باطلٌ *
*+ اهدني طريقاً أبدياً*​*_____________________________*
*+++ مقتطفات من المزامير وبعض الأسفار الأخرى +++*​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*امين يا رب

اشكرك جدا استاذي الفاضل على اهدائك لنا هذه العبارات الممتلئة بالايمان

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك ويبارك لك كل حياتك

تقبّل مني مروري المتواضع وكلماتي الفقيرة

مع ارق التحايا واحلى المنى

دمت في محبة سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة البتول مريم العذراء
*


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2016)

*لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا محبوب الله والقديسين
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 أبريل 2016)

امين يارب اهدنى طريقا ابديا 
كلمات جميله اوى استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2016)

*آمين فآمين
وجمال الموضوع أنه من كلمات مُلهمة بالروح
*​


----------



## fouad78 (9 أبريل 2016)

جميلة هاي المقتطفات استاذ أيمن
ربنا يزيدك نعمة
​


----------



## aymonded (9 أبريل 2016)

*ويفرح قلبك وقلب كل من يطلب اسمه آمين
*​


----------

